# Laptop Keyboard Problems



## Ham (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello All....hope someone can help me out.

I'm running an Acer Travelmate 611TXCi laptop. I recently lent it out to a friend in need...after getting it back i found out that the keyboard seems to be frozen in function mode. What i mean by this is that none of the normal keys work, and the ones that do (when using word...or notepad) are the keys that have the "function" option enabled. For instance my "m" key works, as do my "a" and "s" key but not much else. I cannot unlock any keys.

I deleted the keyboard in hardware...let windows reinstall it...this did nothing. Then i used system restore to go back to a point 2 months ago (the keyboard was working fine then) however the keyboard is still messed up.

This is also affecting the comp, when in bootup mode, as i cannot press f2 to get to my BIOS.

Any help would be greatly appreciated...i'm going to need this thing running ASAP!!

Thanks again

Dan


----------



## desiridah (Jan 3, 2006)

*the SAME exact problem with the Disabled Keyboard Keys has hapened with my laptop too*



Ham said:


> Hello All....hope someone can help me out.
> 
> I'm running an Acer Travelmate 611TXCi laptop. I recently lent it out to a friend in need...after getting it back i found out that the keyboard seems to be frozen in function mode. What i mean by this is that none of the normal keys work, and the ones that do (when using word...or notepad) are the keys that have the "function" option enabled. For instance my "m" key works, as do my "a" and "s" key but not much else. I cannot unlock any keys.
> 
> ...



Hey Dan,
I just got registered into this forum site because I finally found someone with the exact same problem that I have been having. :sad: I'm running a HP zv5434rs notebook PC. Only a few of my keys on my laptop work, such as S.. O..P... H... but none of these (and only these)keys type their LETTERS that they represent, instead they have a function of their own. For example, if I click S in the notepad, it goes straight to the SAVE screen, or if I press P, it goes straight to the Print screen and so on.
Have you found out the solution for this problem by anychance. Please email me if you can, .. OR any body else who has found out the solution to me or Dan's problem with the keyboard. Thank you. - - [email protected]

-Nick


----------



## m_nounou (Feb 3, 2006)

Same problem!!
please help.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Wonder what got spilled on the keyboard?

Last problem I had was someone spilled a Latte' on the keyboard with all the sugar or syrup in it! Sure acted funny, some keys worked, some did not, some actually would hang at times. Took a lot of questions before I got the owner to fess up as to what happened.

I would look closely at the Control and Alt keys to see if for some reason they may be hanging?

Used keyboards are usually about $30-$50 for laptops on ebay. Might be worth a look. 

JamesO


----------



## radu_miky (Feb 23, 2006)

OK...had the same problem with a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo D 7850. I attached a USB keyboard which surprisingly worked. I managed to enter BIOS with the USB keyboard and loaded the Optimal Defaults. After that everything came back to normal. 
The onboard keyboard works with no issues. 
The starnge thing is that I checked all the settings before and after loading the optimal defaults and it seems that nothing was changed. 
WEIRD!


----------



## plainz (Feb 22, 2006)

My old laptop (HP) had a similar keyboard problem. Read loads of sites saying to but a new keyboard but really i fixed it really simply. The problem was the connector between the keyboard and the motherboard was slightly out. I had to undue the cover lift out the keyboard and then remove and reclick the connector into the socket.

then all fine. of course chack with manufactor about how to undue cover.

The problem was laptop overheating causing the connector to pop out.


----------



## kidman (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi All,

Even i have the same issue with Acer travelmate: it sounds that Control[cntrl] key is hit by default, with great difficult sometimes i can login to my system as none of the keys are accepted by keyboard. when i fire up my Mozilla browser and just hit 'T' button it opens a new tab without the button Control being pressed down.
Even i have installed the fresh copy of Xp still no luck.
Can anybody suggest me the hints?


----------

